# Have you ever seen blue-eyed Koreans?



## ThirdTerm

I want to ask Korean members of this forum or those who are familiar with Korea in general. Have you ever seen blue-eyed Koreans or heard about them? The Korean news source reported that up to 2% of Koreans are naturally born with blue or light eyes.  This blue-eyed Korean mother made a TV appearance in 2013, who faced discrimination as she grew up because of her exotic looks.






The source: ‘안녕하세요’ 파란눈 모녀의 호소 “괴물도 동물도 아냐” 뭉클


----------



## The Great Goose

Bigotry must be huge in places where everyone is identical


----------



## TheOldSchool

The Great Goose said:


> Bigotry must be huge in places where everyone is identical


Bigotry has always been huge everywhere.  Less so as time passes and we evolve further away from terrified cave dwellers.


----------



## MaryL

People outside the norm get persecuted. Lefties, Gingers, Albinos or light skinned Negros. From that point on, we get gays; pedophiles or illegal aliens , Muslim terrorists. There has to be a balance here.


----------



## aaronleland

MaryL said:


> People outside the norm get persecuted. Lefties, Gingers, Albinos or light skinned Negros. From that point on, we get gays; pedophiles or illegal aliens , Muslim terrorists. There has to be a balance here.



In fairness the gingers kinda deserve it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Koreans are known to be somewhat racist.

Must be a result of American G.I.'s from the Korean war?

I wonder if PoliticalChic has blue eyes?   ......


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ThirdTerm said:


> I want to ask Korean members of this forum or those who are familiar with Korea in general. Have you ever seen blue-eyed Koreans or heard about them? The Korean news source reported that up to 2% of Koreans are naturally born with blue or light eyes.  This blue-eyed Korean mother made a TV appearance in 2013, who faced discrimination as she grew up because of her exotic looks.



  I know a man of solid Korean ancestry, who has blue eyes.  But he's an albino, and I think all albino humans have blue eyes—it's the color that human eyes are by default, if no pigment is produced to color them otherwise.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sunni Man said:


> Koreans are known to be somewhat racist.
> 
> Must be a result of American G.I.'s from the Korean war?
> 
> I wonder if PoliticalChic has blue eyes?   ......





Funny you should mention that, Sunni....

While this Korean doesn't have blue eyes, I do have a prominent third eye, visible only to the most intelligent among us.....


"The Wadjet (or Ujat, meaning "Whole One") is a powerful symbol of protection in ancient Egypt also known as the "Eye of Horus" and the "all seeing eye". "
Ancient Egyptian Religion and Mythology; The Eye of Horus (Eye of Ra)


----------



## Sunni Man

PoliticalChic said:


> While this Korean doesn't have blue eyes, I do have a prominent third eye, visible only to the most intelligent among us.....
> 
> 
> "The Wadjet (or Ujat, meaning "Whole One") is a powerful symbol of protection in ancient Egypt also known as the "Eye of Horus" and the "all seeing eye". "
> Ancient Egyptian Religion and Mythology; The Eye of Horus (Eye of Ra)


So may I inquire where this tattoo is located?   ......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> While this Korean doesn't have blue eyes, I do have a prominent third eye, visible only to the most intelligent among us.....
> 
> 
> "The Wadjet (or Ujat, meaning "Whole One") is a powerful symbol of protection in ancient Egypt also known as the "Eye of Horus" and the "all seeing eye". "
> Ancient Egyptian Religion and Mythology; The Eye of Horus (Eye of Ra)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So may I inquire where this tattoo is located?   ......
Click to expand...




Never you mind, you naughty boy!


----------



## Anong

I think it's quite impossible because I've never seen blue-eyed Blacks or Asians (neither in real life nor in tv or movies)
Maybe you can find only blue-eyed Caucasian people


----------



## ThirdTerm

GENETICS April 1, 2006 vol. 172 no. 4, 2431-2439; DOI:10.1534/genetics.105.054270

These Koreans who are naturally born with light eyes may be endowed with the R1a haplogroup commonly found in Russia. The map C shows that the overall frequency of R1a and P*(xR1a) is 2-3% in Korea and there are genetic ties between the Uyghurs in western China, who are known for Caucasian looks, and ethnic Koreans. 13% of Mongolians also belong to R1a and this Mongolian girl looks half Russian. Recent genetic evidence suggests that ancient Russians from the Pontic-Caspian steppe historically migrated to Central Asia, leaving their genetic footprints on Central Asian populations.


----------

